# Owners manual/plub & wiring diagrams



## papabill (Dec 19, 2004)

Being disabled, I bought a used 1988 34' Prowler Regal TT in decent condition.  Unfortunately, I cannot find a manual for it, nor can I find plumbing and wiring diagrams for it.  I have contacted Fleetwood, but they haven't even had the courtesy to respond, either yes or no.

Now that cold weather is upon us, I find a leak under the area where my water heater is, but have no way to tear up the floors to find it.

Does anyone have an old manual/diagrams manual they would part with, or can someone tell me how to find them?

Thanks..


----------



## Gary B (Dec 19, 2004)

Owners manual/plub & wiring diagrams

Hi papabill, welcome to the forum, did you call or e-mail Fleetwood, if you e-mailed you might never here, but I have called their customer service line many times and have always gotten a quick curtious answer and help. The leak under the water heater is a real good indication of a leaking corroded out water heater, my guess is if you remove the water heater you'll find that it is leaking, no need to tear up any floors, good luck.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## papabill (Dec 19, 2004)

Owners manual/plub & wiring diagrams

Thanks, as a matter of fact, I DID email them.

I'll try calling tomorrow (Monday) and see if they can help.

Now I gotta find someone to take out the WH and see if it is the problem.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 19, 2004)

Owners manual/plub & wiring diagrams

I sent email to Winnebago and got both the water and electric layouts in less than a week.  They were great and it helped in tracing problems/issues.
Good Luck and welcome to the forum...   :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 26, 2004)

Owners manual/plub & wiring diagrams

*pappa bill*

 quote:1988 34' Prowler Regal 
This may well be a problem since the name proweler still exists, but the company that built your trailer does not. Fleetwood Enterprises is a company that was formed to purchase and combine already existing RV manufacturing companies and very few of the brands that they build were created by them. The proweler company is one of those. I don't recall exactly when Fleetwood took over, but if yours was built by Fleetwood they will likely help, assuming that they keep the plans that far back. Remember that your RV was built 17 years ago and that is quite a period for the manufacture to keep complete plans for every different model. But if you contace Fleetwood, they do have a reasonably good reputation for trying to help.


----------

